# Housing



## YoungO (Jun 6, 2005)

hi this is my first post in the P section







im always in the cichlid section! im planning to get 2 new tanks before this summer is over. a 75gal (for cichlids) and a 55gal for red bellies







the question is, how many reds can i keep in that 55gal?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

YoungO said:


> hi this is my first post in the P section
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could keep 3 reds in that tank for a while....but not for life


----------



## YoungO (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks. would it be possible for me to keep a pleco or some female convits or somthing with them while they are under 5 inches?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

YoungO said:


> thanks. would it be possible for me to keep a pleco or some female convits or somthing with them while they are under 5 inches?
> [snapback]1082360[/snapback]​


plecos are your best bet anything else i had in my tank was destroyed in less than a day.


----------



## YoungO (Jun 6, 2005)

what if the female convits are the same size or a little bit bigger? (if they are getting beat up i have plenty of space for somewhere else) (also i breed them and have several tanks full so loosing a few hear and there from aggression is normal is normal the only thing to change is the fish that did it)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

YoungO said:


> what if the female convits are the same size or a little bit bigger? (if they are getting beat up i have plenty of space for somewhere else) (also i breed them and have several tanks full so loosing a few hear and there from aggression is normal is normal the only thing to change is the fish that did it)
> [snapback]1082375[/snapback]​


what if the female convits are the same size or a little bit bigger? nope wont work


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

no matter how hard you try anything that goes in that tank will in time be eaten


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

why dont u look in the direction of some sort of serra instead of reds, a serra would be better for that tank,maybe a spilo or somthing


----------



## YoungO (Jun 6, 2005)

Tibs said:


> why dont u look in the direction of some sort of serra instead of reds, a serra would be better for that tank,maybe a spilo or somthing
> [snapback]1082392[/snapback]​


well for one thing i dont know anything about them and for the other i love the way reds look. now i know this question will probably get the same answere and the previous one but what if i put a pair of convits in with them?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

YoungO said:


> thanks. would it be possible for me to keep a pleco or some female convits or somthing with them while they are under 5 inches?
> [snapback]1082360[/snapback]​





YoungO said:


> what if the female convits are the same size or a little bit bigger? (if they are getting beat up i have plenty of space for somewhere else) (also i breed them and have several tanks full so loosing a few hear and there from aggression is normal is normal the only thing to change is the fish that did it)
> [snapback]1082375[/snapback]​





YoungO said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > why dont u look in the direction of some sort of serra instead of reds, a serra would be better for that tank,maybe a spilo or somthing
> ...


u asked 3 times before and we will give you the same answer it will NOT work

and to answer your next question

NOPE it still wont work


----------



## Piranharuleyo (Jun 25, 2005)

20 no problem


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Piranharuleyo said:


> 20 no problem
> [snapback]1082471[/snapback]​


Dont listen to this nonsense


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

YoungO said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > why dont u look in the direction of some sort of serra instead of reds, a serra would be better for that tank,maybe a spilo or somthing
> ...


hey theres always something to learn, i reccomend a serra, in my experience there more aggressive, less skittish, and all around a more of a "piranha", and reds are f*cking ugly. no with the convicts


----------



## YoungO (Jun 6, 2005)

hey theres always something to learn, i reccomend a serra, in my experience there more aggressive, less skittish, and all around a more of a "piranha", and reds are f*cking ugly. no with the convicts
[snapback]1082545[/snapback]​[/quote]

this brings me to another question...how many serras could i keep in a 55?

P.s-thanks for the answeres and sorry about my repeated questions, (im kinda hard headed) but ill take your word for it and when i get P's they will live alone


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

YoungO said:


> hey theres always something to learn, i reccomend a serra, in my experience there more aggressive, less skittish, and all around a more of a "piranha", and reds are f*cking ugly. no with the convicts
> [snapback]1082545[/snapback]​


this brings me to another question...how many serras could i keep in a 55?

P.s-thanks for the answeres and sorry about my repeated questions, (im kinda hard headed) but ill take your word for it and when i get P's they will live alone
[snapback]1082908[/snapback]​[/quote]

Most Serrasalmus (Serra) piranha must be kept solo as they will kill anything that you put in the tank with them including other Serra's. They are usually more agressive and less skittish and a lot easier to take care of. They will not grow as fast as the red's.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

my advice would be is to read more fourms and learn about what worked and what didn't, from some of these questions i can tell your new to the hobby not as in fish as in piranhas and dont listen to everything listen to the majority of experiences








and no for the 20







, and for adding any other fish, even keeping other piranhs with piranhas has a risk.


----------



## YoungO (Jun 6, 2005)

piranhaperson said:


> my advice would be is to read more fourms and learn about what worked and what didn't, from some of these questions i can tell your new to the hobby not as in fish as in piranhas and dont listen to everything listen to the majority of experiences
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u very much ur right, im very new to piranhas. ive been keeping and breeding cichlids however for a couple years. (im 15 by the way) ive been hearing two diff. things is it true that the more reds u have the less shy they are or is it the opposite?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

YoungO said:


> piranhaperson said:
> 
> 
> > my advice would be is to read more fourms and learn about what worked and what didn't, from some of these questions i can tell your new to the hobby not as in fish as in piranhas and dont listen to everything listen to the majority of experiences :nod:
> ...


it kinda is true but theyre always gona be skitish. but if you get more id upgrade like 120+ gallon tank. 55 is really tiny.


----------



## YoungO (Jun 6, 2005)

well u all have been very helpful. since red are the most common and least expensive were i am i will probably get some of those. could i keep 2 in a 55 for life?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

YoungO said:


> well u all have been very helpful. since red are the most common and least expensive were i am i will probably get some of those. could i keep 2 in a 55 for life?
> [snapback]1083442[/snapback]​


I would do 3, that would be a better number...







...

They will be good for along time.


----------



## YoungO (Jun 6, 2005)

a big thank u to everyone, u have answered all my questions (for now) this tank will be comming some time within the next two months. cant wait


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Stick like 3-4 reds in there.








I had a 55 with 3 reds and another 55 with 7.
NOt grant it they werent monster, they were about 6-7 inches.
The tank that had 3, there colors were paler' and they would bite each other.
The other one with 7, they were FLAWLESS and were MUCH brighter in color.

So Personally, Id say go with 3-4


----------

